# Belt Tension Switch in Cover Question



## nathangunn28 (Jul 27, 2010)

I blew my belt on the weekend into shreds but instead of knocking the switch to the off positon it bent the little pin that comes off the bottom of the toggle switch horizontaly and it got pinned against the housing when I went to straighten it it snapped. Does this pin serve any other purpose other than giving the belt a larger object to hit when it becomes slack? if that's all it does then I am not worried about running it this way.

Second I put my spare belt on and there is no whining or rubbing sounds at idle in neutral or when driving but when I am in neutral and I get it revving about 1/2 throttle or more an dlet go right before it gets back down to normal idle I hear a noise from the belt cover that almost sounds like the engine brake but a very unsmooth engage almost like rubbing/minor grind vibrationwhat might be causing this does that have to do with the broken pin? It is definatly not a belt squeeling

thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think there's actually way to disable or bypass that switch.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

nathangunn28 said:


> I blew my belt on the weekend into shreds but instead of knocking the switch to the off positon it bent the little pin that comes off the bottom of the toggle switch horizontaly and it got pinned against the housing when I went to straighten it it snapped. Does this pin serve any other purpose other than giving the belt a larger object to hit when it becomes slack? if that's all it does then I am not worried about running it this way.
> 
> Second I put my spare belt on and there is no whining or rubbing sounds at idle in neutral or when driving but when I am in neutral and I get it revving about 1/2 throttle or more an dlet go right before it gets back down to normal idle I hear a noise from the belt cover that almost sounds like the engine brake but a very unsmooth engage almost like rubbing/minor grind vibrationwhat might be causing this does that have to do with the broken pin? It is definatly not a belt squeeling
> 
> thanks


As long as the switch isn't damaged and it can stay to the ON position don't sweat it.

When the clutches need servicing the flyweight bushings start to sieze on the pins and the pins do the same to the housing. On decal you will her what kinda sounds like a dry bearing-sound and on take-off there will be additional stall and not smooth operation. There is also a funky squeel sound when the belt's deflection is over 27MM on decal. Sound familiar?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

You're right about the horizontal pin. You can run it like it is. 
The noise you hear with the old belt is most likely the belt slapping the cover. When the primary disengages, the belt drops to the bottom of the sheaves and if there is enough slack in the belt, it will trip that belt switch. You probably need to tighten up the secondary. Check you belt deflection. I'm thinking it is on the loose side.


----------



## nathangunn28 (Jul 27, 2010)

NMK the dry bearing sound is best way of describing it my question what do you mean by clutch needs serviceing?

"When the clutches need servicing the flyweight bushings start to sieze on the pins and the pins do the same to the housing. On decal you will her what kinda sounds like a dry bearing-sound and on take-off there will be additional stall and not smooth operation"

as I do not notice any extra stall out of the ordinary minor from the clutch springs I have in there. Is there something else I should be changing/greasing/checking to try and cure the grinding noise ?

and this sound only happens when it is in neutral and I am just revving it up beyond half throttle for a second then letting it come back down and right before it hits normal idle it has that sound but does not do it when I am in gear and moving.

Would over tightening the primary cause this in any way or would that only cause the belt to wear more due to misalignment

Thanks for the input / help


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

nathangunn28 said:


> NMK the dry bearing sound is best way of describing it my question what do you mean by clutch needs serviceing?


Just means it time to pull the clutches, pull the flywaights, clean up the pins, holes and bushing and clean up the shieve surfaces and blow all the belt dust out of...everywhere. NO lube on any primary part. Leave them dry or use a touch or high grade graphite. The secondary gets cleaned up as well and its dogs get re-lubed. Check and set deflection while there. 22-24mm is preferred.


----------



## nathangunn28 (Jul 27, 2010)

Okay perfect and thanks a lot I was under the impression that grease/lube was a NO NO inside the clutch housing in case any got thrown off and got on the shieve's


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

you can disable the switch by jumping or spliceing the 2 wires together,switch is a normanly closed, when it trips the conection is broken causeing open circuit an limp mode


----------

